# I have a new hero.



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Just read Cherry Hill's book How To Think Like A Horse... Yea, she's my new hero! Well, aside from Buck Brennaman (I have no clue how to spell his last name haha) and Stacy Westfall! Who are your horse trainer idols?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to like Parreli, but ever since I bought a 30 dollar video from him that was just like 30 seconds of him riding and then telling me to buy his other vids to train like him, he's kinda been on my nerves lol. Although I do like the thought of natural horsemanship


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cherry Hill is a great one for basics. I also love Jane SaVoie and how she communicates riding aids.

As for who I base my training off on... eh I don't really have someone. It's a mish-mash of techniques.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't heard of Jane before, I'll have to look her up. Has anyone heard of Julie Goodnight? I saw her at the horse expo and she seemed pretty good!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I know Tinyliny enjoys Julie Goodnight. I really don't keep up with big training names.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I really liked her, and her horse was pretty beautiful too!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google Meredith Manor then go to Articles. They have been seperated in to ground work and under saddle. Also check out Caroly Resnick on utube. She also has a website. She teaches horses from observations she's made starting when she was a kid. Her father was a farrier so she was no stranger to horses.


----------

